# OCD-ni Vs. 2010 VW Golf MK6 4 stage correction to fix new car prep from hell



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

This week's detail was on a brand new 2010 Volkswagen Golf in Tornado red with 1063 miles on the clock. What was great was the old dynamic duo of Clarkey boy and Ronnie are now fully reunited after his paternity leave.
After what can only be described as horrendous dealer prep, the car was booked in for a full 4 stage external correction. The following pictures show the level of damage caused to the paint work. On arrival the car was given a full wash down and clay to ensure we were working with a clean surface and not surprisingly the clay was virtually unchanged after completing the car. We found it virtually impossible to photograph this car due to the colour and 50:50 shots would not come out plus we were restricted with time so it was decided to just rely on the afters to show the difference. So for this I apologise and any tips on how best to photograph solid coloured cars would be greatly appreciated!!! On talking with the client, it was decided to achieve the greatest level of finish but still leave a level of paint that would be acceptable on a new car, therefore we would stop at the point where wet sanding would begin, this will remove about 10 microns maximum and about 90-95% of all surface marks. This will give the best finish and still allow for future correction should the car ever need it without compromising the clear coat or the red paint underneath (which can also fade if the clear coat level is too thin but cannot be corrected i.e. like a pink Vauxhall as it's under the clear so it is respray only)..

Total correction time: 52 hours!

Correction stage:
3M Fast cut plus on a 3M compounding pad for the most stubborn areas. This was used in a remove and stop method with no refining or finishing down. This was mainly to minimise the amount of paint removal and reduce the marring and working marks. Once the most stubborn marks were removed, we then switched to Megs 105 on a 3M Yellow waffle pad. This does not have the same cutting properties as FCP but refines beautifully and coupled with the residue FCP removed about 75% of all defects. Then we stepped down to Megs 205 again on a 3M yellow waffle pad to finish machine correct the panel. Once we were happy with this just to ensure total clarity, we finished off with 3M Ultrafina on a blue 3M waffle finishing pad. Which was fully worked using the Zeneth technique to give a pin sharp reflection and finish.



























































































Now for LSP:
The client wanted something that would look well but also see the car happily through the winter months, so we decided on Jeff's Werkstat prime (3 coats) followed by Raceglaze 42 (2 coats). This was then wiped down with Zaino Z8 to remove any residual smearing etc..
And for the after pictures:
















































































































































































































As always all C&C are welcome and thanks for reading..
Remember to join our facebook page:
http://www.facebook.com/ocdni

Rollo:thumb:


----------



## adam91 (Mar 17, 2009)

That's an amazing turnaround lads  

The car was in an awful state beforehand, fair play for the amount of hard work that's gone into that one! (Y)


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Master work


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great turn around Ronnie (nice to know dealers can sc rew up across the water too) We feel your pain :thumb:

Superb finish, dripping wet :doublesho


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Dealer prep :doublesho

Nice Work mate


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

great save, thats how it should look


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Stunning turnaround.
I hope it's the dealer and not the client paying the bill


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Top as always Ron. That was wild! How did they get it into that state so soon?!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic finished results Team OCD-Ni :thumb:

Did a grease monkey polish it before it left the dealer :wall:, shocking....


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Only one word to describe this turn around, Fantastic & Brilliant!! 

The finish is dripping wet. :doublesho


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Top as always Ron. That was wild! How did they get it into that state so soon?!


Their so called valeters done this, the car was brand new so they done the damage when giving it's new car prep :wall:

Clarke


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

I think you're too hard on yourself with the photo 50:50 abilties  Looks good to me buddy! Atrocious condition to receive a car in! But great work.

If it helps, I just keep the camera on manual focus, but juggling the torch and camera can be tricky!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Another amzing write up and detail


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

There was nothing wrong with the camera, it was just Ronnie! He doesn't know how to use his camera!  and I didn't get a chance to use mine and show him a thing or two 

Clarke


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great transformation guys, interesting combo using the FCP residue with 105


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

yea 105 just does not have the cut of FCP and FCP was adding additional marks so it was used to quickly remove what was too aggressive a mark then buffed off the panel what was left on the pad whas then spritzed and 105 added. I find it hepls and adds a bit more bite for extreme conditions like this but does not have the same effect of the FCP when it comes to residual marking.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

What a mess for such a new motor, well done to you guys for a great turn around, alovely deep glossy finish, just how red should be.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb results Ronnie :thumb:
can i ask why three layer of prime were applied, being a cleanser would mean it removes previous layers im thinking?..


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

great work gents, now it looks like a new car and more! shame the owner could not reject the car in that state or get the detail paid for by the dealer.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

with the amount of work, it was a belt and braces to get a clear finish and its so finly put on the extra effort is worth it. I find layering it does make a difference and it apears richer after a second coat I feel. Probably dont need to do it but I think it make a difference.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> with the amount of work, it was a belt and braces to get a clear finish and its so finly put on the extra effort is worth it. I find layering it does make a difference and it apears richer after a second coat I feel. Probably dont need to do it but I think it make a difference.


interesting, might try layering it when i use it on my dads (silver) focus


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

might be in my head but i think it does make a difference esp after a car had recieved a fair bit of work. would be interesting to hear what u think.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

weather permitting i'll be doing the car this weekend, we'll see how it goes


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

A ha so it was the swirly golf

Excellent work fella's,and i hope the dealer got the bill

any pic's of the owner's face on collection lol


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Stunning work as always Ronnie.
was I a right state before but a distant memory now.
Thanks for posting
Gordon.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Gosh why cant dealers learn how to prep!!

Great results an a happy owner :thumb:


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Jeez, what a mess you started with! Beggars belief. Terrific result though.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Red, such a rewarding and nice colour.

Great work guys, I can imagine how happy the owner was.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Great work there 'Team OCD', VAG paint is a tough cookie but the final shots show some great depth and an interesting choice of LSP..........:thumb:

Can't believe how some of these so called 'new' motor's end up in such a state but I guess it keeps all the Pro's busy and that's the main thing, great work and thanks for sharing.........:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cheers guys for all the great comments.


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks like OCD came up trumps once again. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

verry nice, cant believe the condition of it for a car so new!


----------

